# 2012 stones done



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A continuation of this thread;
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=31358

Finished them today. Tea stained with watered down black and then dry brushed. I'm satisfied!





































The tall witch stones are glued to plywood bottoms for added stability.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Some close ups



















The three witch stones that will be in the front yard haunted forest display.










Another good perch for a crow.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job, JD!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks RB! I'll likely add a little bit of fake moss to them and they'll get some props next to them like jack o lanterns, cats, skellies, etc.. I don't sweat too much fine detail anymore as they're seen in dim lighting and are just part of the overall big picture. They'll serve the purpose!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

they look great!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice. How did you get the crow to set still like that?

I found small bags of moss at the local green house. It's what they use to line those wrought iron baskets. It was a block about 6x6x14 and cost $7. Its called sphagnum moss not peat moss. It looks like moss not dirt.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scarrycher said:


> they look great!


Thanks!



Bone Dancer said:


> Very nice. How did you get the crow to set still like that?
> 
> I found small bags of moss at the local green house. It's what they use to line those wrought iron baskets. It was a block about 6x6x14 and cost $7. Its called sphagnum moss not peat moss. It looks like moss not dirt.


Thanks for the heads up on the moss. I'll check it out!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Very great result. I really love the cracks and the epitaths. The paint and staining looks fantastic. Well done, very well done.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Those will go nicely with your other impressive stones. In which part of PA are you located?? Are you within 2 hours of NJ? I'd love to check your haunt out a few deays before Halloween if you are close enough..


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Very great result. I really love the cracks and the epitaths. The paint and staining looks fantastic. Well done, very well done.


Thanks. Pretty simple to do actually nut they'll tie in with the scene.



niblique71 said:


> Those will go nicely with your other impressive stones. In which part of PA are you located?? Are you within 2 hours of NJ? I'd love to check your haunt out a few deays before Halloween if you are close enough..


I'm up in the NW corner; Erie, by the lake. Not very close at all unfortunately but you'd be welcome any time!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Great work on the stones.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice additions to your haunt.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Great job, you did some nice work there.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice stones.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, your neighborhood is tough on witches.  Nice job on the stones.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Darkmaster said:


> Great work on the stones.





Lady Nyxie said:


> Very nice additions to your haunt.





goneferal said:


> Great job, you did some nice work there.





cerinad said:


> Nice stones.


Thanks all! Appreciate it! Glad to have them done this early.



Spooky1 said:


> Wow, your neighborhood is tough on witches.  Nice job on the stones.


We have a zero tolerance policy for them.


----------

